# E. Kleiner Bar/Evening Sun or other?



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Of course I have heard that the Evening Sun is the same or a very similar hybrid of the 'Kleiner Bar', can anyone put an id on this sword?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thats definitely a klienerbar, I can spot out those leaf shapes from a mile away


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Agreed 100%. I had several of Kleiner Bars and that's what they look like. 

Yours is exhibiting the deep red color that I'm familiar with, and it seems that the Evening Sun has some orange in the leaves?


----------

